# Clear or Colored Bottles For Fruit Wine



## roadwarriorsvt (Feb 13, 2011)

So I'd like to start collecting wine bottles for my blackberry wine so in a nutshell, is clear glass wine bottles ok or use a green tinted bottle. I've started taking notice and see some types of wines bottled in either clear or tinted. I'd like to go with clear to show off the nice color but not if it will be detrimental to the wine. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I like to use dark bottles for dark wine and clear bottles for light/white wines. I would put my blackberry in a green bottle but the local winery has blackberry in a clear bottle.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Feb 13, 2011)

I like to mix it up. I have a small rack that is in no direct light that I can keep the clear bottles in and tend to drink those up first. If its a 6 gallon batch maybe 2 bottles would be clear just so I could see it. Every thing else goes into dark or tinted bottles. When I gift a bottle I try to use a tinted.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 13, 2011)

Julie said:


> Well I like to use dark bottles for dark wine and clear bottles for light/white wines. I would put my blackberry in a green bottle but the local winery has blackberry in a clear bottle.





Pretty much my thought process. A dark wine gets green, light colored get clear or frosted if i have any.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm with Julie and Doug on this. I really don't like the tinted or amber bottles. If i was going to buy it would be all clear and dark green and maybe frosted. With that said, It really comes down to what ever I have left. With free or cheap bottles you can't always be too choosy.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 13, 2011)

It doesn't last long enough here to matter


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 13, 2011)

I use clear for my fruits and semi sweet to sweet whites, dark for green, and amber colored for my dry whites.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2011)

The bottle I use just needs to be filled and corked. I have no preference unless you plan on giving it away.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

Basically the darker then bottle the more protection you have from light effecting your wine during aging. That said I like my whites and lighter wines in light bottles to show their clarity.


----------



## jtstar (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree with Wade that is how I have done it also


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 13, 2011)

Originally I would place fruity wines in clear bottles along with whites. Now I have so many and most of my bottles are dead leaf green I put them in green and try to save a few clear for the whites.

I figure all will see the beautiful color when they pour a glass.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys and gals. I was thinking there may be some hard & fast rule concerning the bottle colors. All my aging will be protected from sunlight so I'll go for clear.


----------



## abefroman (Feb 13, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys and gals. I was thinking there may be some hard & fast rule concerning the bottle colors. All my aging will be protected from sunlight so I'll go for clear.



Thanks for posting this, I was wondering about that too.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to say if I get any clear botles I throw them away. I used tinted - brown green, blue for all my fruit wines.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Wiz, I think everyone has a color they dislike. I hate the red ones I get once in a while and save them for Julie. I also don't like the amber much but I got so many of them I use the anyways. I also had a winery sell me 15 cases of brand new brown bottles for $5.00/case that are kind of ugly but using those for Rieslings and Gewürztraminer and the likes.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 16, 2011)

I do a mixture of both.. Pretty much whatever is around..


----------

